# Bizarre TiVo film...



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

Was doing some research on TiVo and stumbled across this video on their site. I'm not allowed to post a URL so am not sure how to point to it. It says I have to make 5 posts before I can. Guess I can ramble for a bit. You basically just put a slash and then "bluemoon" after the main URL.


----------



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

It looks really old...mid-70's?


----------



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

But then again, that makes absolutely no sense...I have no idea how long TiVo has been around, but it's not 30+ years.


----------



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

BTW, I do have a TiVo...I bought it in '03. It's an older model I assume.


----------



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

I am interested in a newer model, especially one for HD. Very excited about that.


----------



## stevedavios (Sep 1, 2006)

Geeze, now can I put the URL? It's at:

www.tivo.com/bluemoon

Would be very interested in what TiVo enthusiasts think of it. I'm really not sure what to make of it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

you need 5 posts to put links so the post bots spreading spam can not do so. A hassle but can't be helped.

why would they bother with a GIF to show the timestamp on the page with the file?


```
<tr>
<td width="300" class="text"><img src="http://a423.g.akamai.net/7/423/1788/00909b5e4f1ead/www.tivo.com/i/timestamp.gif"></td>
<td width="300" class="text">54687883 <a href="/bluemoon/bluemoon.mp4">bluemoon.mp4</a></td>
</tr>
```


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

stevedavios said:


> Was doing some research on TiVo and stumbled across this video on their site. I'm not allowed to post a URL so am not sure how to point to it. It says I have to make 5 posts before I can. Guess I can ramble for a bit. You basically just put a slash and then "bluemoon" after the main URL.


*Far out!* (But it takes forever to download.) So the precursor of TiVo was actually found in wreckage from Area 51. Who woulda' guessed?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TiVo Troll said:


> *Far out!* (But it takes forever to download.) So the precursor of TiVo was actually found in wreckage from Area 51. Who woulda' guessed?


It took me about 4 minutes to download.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is a HOOT (a la "Lost")! I especially love the photo of Nixon behind the narrator.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I was waiting for him to say namaste at the end.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I love the Tivo Guy under the sheet that is slipped in for a frame or two at the end!! Teh spoof has S2 stuff in it, so it wasn't from the very early days.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

:up: 

Great find


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah30k said:


> The spoof has S2 stuff in it, so it wasn't from the very early days.


It had transferring home movies back to the box. 7.2.2 or later.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It took me about 4 minutes to download.


I take that back. I lied. When I sait that it had been downloading for 2 minutes, and said two minutes left.

It is still downloading and now says 40 minutes remaining.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> It had transferring home movies back to the box. 7.2.2 or later.


When did they introduce photo slide shows and music transfers? Never on a S1, that was my point. The S2s must have been in existance when the spoof was made.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm curious how the OP found the video.

Clearly this is a newer movie, athough they made the font for the Tivo pages look retro. I'd like to know if Tivo is planning on selling those uber-peanut remotes.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> I take that back. I lied. When I sait that it had been downloading for 2 minutes, and said two minutes left.
> 
> It is still downloading and now says 40 minutes remaining.


Holy crap! I have Comcast and it took me about a minute. I actually had to do it twice because the first time I clicked 'open' rather than 'save' and it tried to open in Media player which couldn't recognize mp4.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah30k said:


> When did they introduce photo slide shows and music transfers? Never on a S1, that was my point. The S2s must have been in existance when the spoof was made.


Of course, everything was kinda stylized. We don't currently have a Home Videos folder. Maybe an S3 feature?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

That's not a real ftp directory is it? Looks like an faked html page. Easy way to fudge the dates.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh the site is definitely faked, athough it is genuine Tivo. If you look up normal pages like that, they look very different.

For an example go to ftp.geocities.com


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Heh, that's good stuff.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

That's hysterical - I love it. 

Where the hell did they find that tape recorder???

I love the fonts - very 70's (some of us remember).

I live a couple of miles from Milpitas so the channel guide showed our local Bay Area channels. I'm actually amazed - they show Bonanza on Channel 4 (KRON) which used to be our NBC channel. Several years ago, KRON lost NBC and it moved to Channel 11 in San Jose - which they don't show on the screen. Pretty smart these guys. I can't believe anyone at tivo is old enough to remember that - maybe they asked their parents for help.

Maybe someone from tivo will tell us the origin. It's quite entertaining. Looks like the kind of thing that was done for internal use.


----------



## Ham w/o eggs (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe it's a test file for a TiVo that can display mp4.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

There's a few subliminal flashes.....but nothing exciting to discover the reason for the videos existance.... I saw 
I love Tivo
www.tivo.com/bluemoon

And as many here know, Bluemoon refers to the codename of the first Tivo unit they made...and the Tivo release date (Last Friday in March). Interesting that the spoofed date on the page shows 3/31.
----
Haven't cracked any secret code yet


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> And as many here know, Bluemoon refers to the codename of the first Tivo unit they made...


And for those who don't...
TiVos Blue Moon holiday  a walk down memory lane


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That's pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The TV show descriptions are genius.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bpurcell said:


> Oh the site is definitely faked, athough it is genuine Tivo. If you look up normal pages like that, they look very different.


Actually, it looks like it was meant to mimic IIS. They look identical.

I know, I know. Who cares!


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Man, that's funny. I wonder if it was for inhouse celebration of bluemoon. And it's mentioned as being part 1. 

Is there a part 2?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I was thinking that this was a "win a Series 3" type competition, and that there's hidden messages in the show.
For example
- The flashes of messages. (previously mentioned)
- The Now Playing screen with the TV shows that seem to be written in an alien language. 
- The Tivo bluemoon website itself with the Tivo release date, and filesize that doesn't match the video.
- And it coming from a person that has never posted here before today....maybe a Tivo Employee in disguise?

Heh....just me paranoid no doubt


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Hmm...check this out.

Hint: look at the 7th person down


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

That was a great find!! I['ll have to show my wife when she gets home, LOL!


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Security clearence *TS254* required.

Model number? Hidden Code? Google search reveals nothing.

Nothing at http://www.tivo.com/ts254 or any other variation of a URL I could think of.

-Roll


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Film is in 1973

1 9 7 3

9 17 for Series 3?


Reminds me of "Lost" where they found the missing instructional films.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

stevedavios said:


> I am interested in a newer model, especially one for HD. Very excited about that.


If I'm wrong, no offense to the OP, but...I smell something fishy about this whole thing... 

- I sense the quoted statement is a clue.

- I sense the OP's name is a clue.

- I sense that the video is a clue.

- I sense that the OP's profile information is a clue.

I just haven't figured any of it out yet.

Or, I could just be paranoid about the imminent announcement of the Series 3, and I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> ...Reminds me of "Lost" where they found the missing instructional films.


Smeek


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think you guys are going too far. 

The simplest explanation is often the right one.

1. Many of us know what Blue Moon is and what it is in regards to Tivo.

2. They made an internal movie for themselves to celebrate it.

3. It somehow got put on their webpage, either accidentaly, or for former tivo employees who know what blue moon is, or friends of tivo to see.

4. It's probably been there for quite a while.

5. Someone just found it and posted about it.

I think that's it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody able to mirror this video. Dog slow to download for some reason. 
Hmm 
I think this is on someone's home server.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Anybody able to mirror this video. Dog slow to download for some reason.
> Hmm
> I think this is on someone's home server.


Dave Zatz YouTubed it:
Bluemoon.mp4

/edit
BTW, I had to use wget with transfer resuming to get the file. Firefox still doesn't resume transfers in 2.0b2 . Assuming wget and tivo's server cooperated and I have the fully intact file, I checked it in a tag editor and hex editor and can't find any interesting metadata, even the encoder string is blank. :\

To those suggesting this was a mistake and it was intended only for internal use, I'm doubtful. The short url alias "/bluemoon" suggests to me they intentionally wanted it public. I'd like to hear how the OP came across it, as well!

//Oops, missed a reference to 'Apple Video Media Handler' in the hex. It may have been made on a Mac.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Profile also has birthdate as 1970 .... 09/17 ... interesting ....


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

... and he says he doesn't know his model number... but he bought it in "03".

Hmmm.....


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

gthassell said:


> ... and he says he doesn't know his model number... but he bought it in "03".
> 
> Hmmm.....


And the video is "30" years old or something...


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I guess this is bad news for TiVo. 

It has become very clear that they will lose all patent claims now. Barton copied everything!


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

It has been Slashdotted. That would explain the slow downloads.


----------



## thegeek (Dec 16, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> That's not a real ftp directory is it? Looks like an faked html page. Easy way to fudge the dates.


Under Unix you can set arbitrary file times with enough flags to the touch command.


```
[[email protected] paul]$ date
Sat Sep  2 11:52:26 EDT 2006
[[email protected] paul]$ touch a_file
[[email protected] paul]$ ls -l a_file
-rw-r--r--   1 paul  paul  0 Sep  2 11:52 a_file
[[email protected] paul]$ touch -m -t 197706040744 a_file
[[email protected] paul]$ ls -l a_file
-rw-r--r--   1 paul  paul  0 Jun  4  1977 a_file
[[email protected] paul]$
```
Oh, and the next blue moon occurs on June 30, 2007. Hopefully that's not when the S3 comes out.


----------



## Ripcord2 (Jun 6, 2004)

"Steve Davios" obviously works for Tivo or an advertising firm contracted for them - but a very cute little bit of viral marketing here =)


----------



## Ripcord2 (Jun 6, 2004)

thegeek said:


> Under Unix you can set arbitrary file times with enough flags to the touch command.


Right, but the "date" is a GIF file.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

:up: Excellent video! Good find!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Ripcord2 said:


> thegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Under Unix you can set arbitrary file times with enough flags to the touch command.
> ...


We know, just talking about how you could fudge the date another way.

Problem here is that tivo.com is run by IIS.

Edit: considering the page is fake to begin with, wonder why they didn't just type it in. Like Zeo asked, what's the point of the gif?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Smeek


Yup, sorry. Unintentional.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

TiVotion said:


> - I sense the OP's name is a clue.


Davio's is a restaraunt in Boston.

It is owned by a man named Steve.

Call up Davio's and see if there are any reservations for the evening of September 17th, party of 3?

phox


----------



## mikeyl (Aug 11, 2002)

I found information which is likely the phone number of the owner of Davio's in Boston, Steve DiFillippo: link. Number is 978-281-2660. Anyone feel like calling him up and seeing if he really did post this? 

-mike


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Rats - that alien language isn't from where I thought it was from. It's close, but not enough to make any actual sense.

-Ken


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Clearly a spoof based on "Lost". Very clever.
(I had a fast download using tivo.com/bluemoon)

BTW, what does Bluemoon mean to the TiVo staff?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

This is on slashdot now

http://slashdot.org/articles/06/09/02/131227.shtml


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Ripcord2 said:


> "Steve Davios" obviously works for Tivo or an advertising firm contracted for them - but a very cute little bit of viral marketing here =)


You might want to check my earlier post.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

JacksTiVo said:


> Clearly a spoof based on "Lost". Very clever.
> (I had a fast download using tivo.com/bluemoon)
> 
> BTW, what does Bluemoon mean to the TiVo staff?


A lot. Search.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It would be cool if September 2006 was a Blue Moon, alas there are no Blue Moons in 2006.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> We know, just talking about how you could fudge the date another way.
> 
> Problem here is that tivo.com is run by IIS.
> 
> Edit: considering the page is fake to begin with, wonder why they didn't just type it in. Like Zeo asked, what's the point of the gif?


\
anybody check the Gif for metadata yet ?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

pianoman said:


> Hmm...check this out.
> 
> Hint: look at the 7th person down


Pianoman is onto something. If the OP is the guy on this page...take a lookee at what his firm does:

--------------------------------
"SeaChange is the trusted solution provider for the world's leaders in broadband and broadcast television. SeaChange on demand systems are serving more streams, in more cities, than any other. Its advanced advertising solutions are used in nearly every top market. And its play-to-air and media storage systems are helping broadcasters, networks and to operate more efficiently than ever before.

In short, SeaChange products are enabling dramatic new changes in the way video is delivered -- from High-Definition television to low bit-rate devices. Combining open IT technologies with elegant software applications, SeaChange products are storing, managing and streaming video for those companies that demand superior performance. No other company provides the rock-solid reliability, the innovation and the expertise in video applications. "
----------------------------------------

Coincidence that the OP just happened to "stumble" across the bluemoon link?

Me thinkee not.

There's a S3 coming out of the pipe any day now.


----------



## leejordan (Apr 22, 2002)

You can watch it on YouTube here which saves having to do the download, and will stop Tivo's own servers from crashing under the strain 

Lee.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Haha, now I'm just freeze-framing the video looking for other clues. I love a good mystery. And yes, I'm that bored.

In the "program listing" for "Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour", the episode is described as:

"Tom and Dick sing some songs. We find out Mom always liked Dick best".

"I Dream of Jeannie":
"Capt. Nelson is having trouble. Jeannie tries to help. It doesn't work. Everything gets resolved".

Funny too, that although the word "TiVo" has been claimed to have never really meant anything, it's depicted in the film as "Televised Instructional Video Operations".

And, at about the 3:58 mark, there's a brief flash of the URL "www.tivo.com/bluemoon" onscreen.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> A lot. Search.


Re: Bluemoon
Thanks, You can always count on Google to find the most obscure item.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What I do find interesting is the compelte silence of the Tivo peeps on the matter.

If it was up there accidentally, it would have been taken down. If it was nothing, then maybe Pony of Stephen would have come in and said, "hey, it's just us having fun."

Maybe it is a conspiracy after all.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> What I do find interesting is the compelte silence of the Tivo peeps on the matter.
> 
> If it was up there accidentally, it would have been taken down. If it was nothing, then maybe Pony of Stephen would have come in and said, "hey, it's just us having fun."
> 
> Maybe it is a conspiracy after all.


it is not very viral if you know the cause


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

pianoman said:


> You might want to check my earlier post.


SeaChange Intl is a big player in the Video-On-Demand market. They're a (in)direct competitor to TiVo. No way they're involved.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Pianoman is onto something. If the OP is the guy on this page...take a lookee at what his firm does:
> 
> --------------------------------
> "SeaChange is the trusted solution provider for the world's leaders in broadband and broadcast television. SeaChange on demand systems are serving more streams, in more cities, than any other. Its advanced advertising solutions are used in nearly every top market. And its play-to-air and media storage systems are helping broadcasters, networks and to operate more efficiently than ever before.
> ...


Well, of course Series3 is on the way. However, I can assure you that SeaChange has nothing to do with it. You see, I work for 'em.  We make big-ass storage systems for the video guys (broadcast and cableco Video On Demand) to load their stuff on to, for storage and playout. Hardly any overlap with consumer-level DVR gear.

Hell, I wish it was true. Maybe then I'd get an employee discount on my S3.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Well, of course Series3 is on the way. However, I can assure you that SeaChange has nothing to do with it. You see, I work for 'em.  We make big-ass storage systems for the video guys (broadcast and cableco Video On Demand) to load their stuff on to, for storage and playout. Hardly any overlap with consumer-level DVR gear.
> 
> Hell, I wish it was true. Maybe then I'd get an employee discount on my S3.


Maybe the higher ups know something? Using SeaChange systems to deliver to Tivos?

PS Bluemoon is the code name of the completion date of the first Tivo.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

peteypete said:


> PS Bluemoon is the code name of the completion date of the first Tivo.


Its not a code name, but the first production S1 units rolled off the line on a blue moon.
edit - I stand corrected - see next post.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> Re: Bluemoon
> Thanks, You can always count on Google to find the most obscure item.


Or you can just read this thread from page1.



ah30k said:


> Its not a code name, but the first production S1 units rolled off the line on a blue moon.


Per TivoPony it's both. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293830

"We needed a code name, and one of our engineers had noticed that there were two full moons in March of '99. We had our code name - Blue Moon. It's really nice when the code name has the launch date built into it, eh?"


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

wow, this def. reminds me of a LOST thread...

the strange video, all the speculation, all the mystery and allllll the smeeking...HA


edit: and where is this stevedavios guy now?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

You can play the anagram game with the OP (stevedavios). So far my favorite is

*TiVo Eases VD*

Which is pretty funny, but kind of random. But there is also

*Evades TiVos*

which is interesting but a bit meaningless. There are any number of suspicious words that come up along with "TiVo," like "save," "saved," "saves," "eve," "ad," or "ads."

Play for yourself and see what you come up with. I lose interest in this kind of thing pretty quickly.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

ChuckyBox said:


> You can play the anagram game with the OP (stevedavios). So far my favorite is
> 
> *TiVo Eases VD*
> 
> ...


The fact that Tivo is part of the anagram is quite interesting, or just a random coincidence.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

How fascinating. They get you to not only watch their commercial, but watch it over and over hunting for clues.

This is creative advertising!


----------



## TimPeterson (Sep 3, 2006)

A Slashdotter here. I have no TiVo, nor have I been able to view the video yet (on dialup), but I found something interesting that doesn't seem to have been mentioned yet. Regardless of what the faked directory listing says, the web server delivers a timestamp along with each file you get from anywhere (if it has one). Thus, I present you the headers returned with the video file:


```
Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0
Date: Sun, 03 Sep 2006 02:32:14 GMT
Content-Type: application/octet-stream
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Last-Modified: [b]Tue, 29 Aug 2006 18:12:00 GMT[/b]
ETag: "0d839f96cbc61:9ea"
Content-Length: 42217104
```
Interesting timing, don't you think? Just four days before the post that started it all. And by the way, the file size is wrong on the page. The actual file is 42,217,104 bytes (as seen above), while the page claims 54,687,883 bytes.

Also, the fake timestamp GIF returns this:


```
Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0
Date: Sun, 03 Sep 2006 03:18:28 GMT
Content-Type: image/gif
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Last-Modified: [b]Fri, 18 Aug 2006 17:10:00 GMT[/b]
ETag: "72443f23e9c2c61:9ea"
Content-Length: 373
```
Perhaps the perpetrators started building the page at that date?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Getting more interesting by the minute ... yep ... there's a t,i,v, and o in stevedavios and now the timestamp of a couple of days before ... definitely hints ...


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Well, of course Series3 is on the way. However, I can assure you that SeaChange has nothing to do with it. You see, I work for 'em.  We make big-ass storage systems for the video guys (broadcast and cableco Video On Demand) to load their stuff on to, for storage and playout. Hardly any overlap with consumer-level DVR gear.


Heh, I interviewed there back around 2002. I didn't get the job - I heard through the friends who referred me to the position that some of management didn't want to hire a guy named MegaZone. ;-)


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

If anyone wants to show this off on their TiVo, I got mencoder to produce a playable (on my DT, at least) file. You can download mencoder pre-compiled for windows here: http://oss.netfarm.it/mplayer-win32.php. Extract it with 7-Zip, then put the mp4 in the same directory and run the attached command. The outputted file can be dropped into the TiVoToGo directory ("My TiVo Recordings" in My Documents, on my machine) and then you can transfer it to the TiVo.

/edit: Don't know why, but the command line was getting mangled by the forum (even in code tags). You can either cut and paste the command out of the text or rename it to bm2tivo.bat or bm2tivo.cmd to make it a batch file.


----------



## mikeyl (Aug 11, 2002)

megazone said:


> Heh, I interviewed there back around 2002. I didn't get the job - I heard through the friends who referred me to the position that some of management didn't want to hire a guy named MegaZone. ;-)


Sounds like a great place to work. :down: 

-mike


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TimPeterson said:


> And by the way, the file size is wrong on the page. The actual file is 42,217,104 bytes (as seen above), while the page claims 54,687,883 bytes.


I would guess that fits in with the missing footage theme from Lost. And there was a gap in the TiVo video.

Which, I suppose, invites us to look for that missing footage. GL with that.

(NB: "TiVo Eases VD" could also be "TiVo Eases DV" for "Digital Video" or "Downloaded Video" -- i.e., TiVoCast.)


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> You can play the anagram game with the OP (stevedavios). So far my favorite is
> 
> *TiVo Eases VD*
> 
> ...


Hmmm. How about "*See TiVo's V Ad*?" V = Viral. Though, I like your "*TiVo Eases VD*" much better. 

bit


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

It could be that "TiVo Eases VD" VD == Video Download


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

elrcastor said:


> It could be that "TiVo Eases VD" VD == Video Download


Yes..but what company in their right mind would use that as a slogan? ChuckyBoxes other suggestions are better.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Wannabe viral marketing for S3. Thats my conclusion.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Hmm....
Per ChuckyBox, "stevedavios" (OP of this thread) = "TiVo Eases VD"
and I see that "A Waterman" (the guys name in the video) = "A MEAN WART"

Coincidence?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw a post from someone claiming to be an ex-TiVo employee (maybe at /., I forget) asking if any other TiVo folks chuckled at 'A Waterman' - so it makes me think it is some kind of injoke.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

While I'm sure this video was largely posted to be a laugh, I feel like in this well humored gesture are some clues for us. I've listed here all the things that might have significance which we know of, so we can all sync up and figure out what else there might be (and since the reason we're all here is because we wanna know when the S3 will be released, we might as well do this while we wait).

This is a SUMMARY of what I (IMHO) think seems to the most plausible version of what we know and dont know based on work done be previous posters in this thread:

-TiVo founded in 1997
-On March 31st, 1999, the first DVR boxes (project named: blue moon) rolled off the assembly line; that night was a blue moon (there were two blue moons in March of 99thats why the project was named that).

-On Tuesday, August 29th, 2006, a video was posted on tivos web site at www.tivo.com/bluemoon. We dont know who made the video or who inside of TiVo posted it. The video was fictionally dated as being from March 31st and the year of 1997, the significance indicated above.
-- No word yet of what Monday might mean (because 3/31/99 was a Friday and TiVo products are almost always released on a Tuesday). 
-- Also, the file size displayed on the web site is different from the size of the file you downloadnobody knows if theres meaning for that yet.

---The video went unnoticed for 4 days because nobody was trying to access www.tivo.com/bluemoon and there werent any other tivo.com pages that linked to it.

-So on Sept. 1st, 2006, someone came here and created the name stevedavios which he used to create this thread and report that he stumbled across the video and he posted a link to it. 
-- Nobody knows who this SteveDavios is and nobodys heard of him before; the two leading theories is that he is the 7th person listed on the web site http://www.schange.com/Company/leadership.asp (a company the very plausibly could be contracting with TiVo to work on their TiVoCasting service, etc.) or that it is an anagram for See TiVos V Ad (where V stands for Viralthis video could be an albeit strange viral ad). In his profile, he says he was born in 1970; 09/17...a Sunday... is whats listed on Best Buys internal computer system as being their release date for the new S3 (Series 3) TiVos. Other anagrams have been proposed but this seems to be the most plausible one to me. 
-- Also in his profile, he says hes not sure of his TiVos model number but that he bought it in 03 (S3 is the name of the new TiVos).
-- For his birthday and month, it says June 6its unclear what that means at this point, if anything.

Now that we've got this summary list...what did I leave off? What else can we tease out of this video and page?

(This funny and fun in a shamefully geeky way! LOL, thanks SteveDavios.)


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

One thing I am reasonably sure of. It's not as simple as a new community user stumbling across the video and posting a link to it. It was definately intentional.

I've a feeling this mystery will unravel soon enough...


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

TiVotion said:


> One thing I am reasonably sure of. It's not as simple as a new community user stumbling across the video and posting a link to it. It was definately intentional.


I agree 100%.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Other bits of information from the video:

It starts at countdown number "4". (Though the video starts where the 2-pop should be (i.e., 2 seconds early).)

The warning at the beginning claims you need a security clearance of "TS254," and to contact "Ernie Swift" at exchange "WA-01209" if you don't have clearance.

The presenter's name is "A. Waterman."

Behind the presenter is a picture of Richard Nixon and another of someone else. It might be Agnew, but it's hard to tell. It doesn't look like Ford.

When the presenter points to the "crash site" in the "southern Nevada desert," he is pointing directly at Las Vegas.

In one of the photographs from the crash site, there is what appears to be a dead TiVo mascot/logo guy under a sheet. Later in the film, at about the 4:09 mark, there is another shot of the dead TiVo guy taken in a parking lot.

During the home movie section the French text reads "Life is painful" and "This sandwich is good."

There is a strange alien language on many of the TV screens shown. It looks kind of familiar, but I don't from where.


----------



## prtivoguy (Sep 19, 2004)

So I can watch it on my DT.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm curious as to how someone would "stumble" across this video unless it is linked somewhere on Tivo's site, rather than in a directory only visible by guessing, if it's indeed real.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

ChuckyBox said:


> Behind the presenter is a picture of Richard Nixon and another of someone else. It might be Agnew, but it's hard to tell. It doesn't look like Ford.


Looks like Ford to me.

phox


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> phox


The PERFECT user name for a conversation like this!!!!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> The PERFECT user name for a conversation like this!!!!


"It" is out there you know.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Couple of things I noticed watching again.

The map next to Mr. A. Waterman changes from a map of Nevada to something else, then back to the Nevada map, then back to something else again.
I can't quite tell what it is.

The date in the sample Program Guide at 2:19 in the video, is Monday, July 17th.
July 17th, 2006 was a Monday. (might have smeeked here)

www.tivo.com/bluemoon flashes on the screen at 3:58.
(again, possible smeek, but didn't want to read back through 5 pages)

phox


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> "It" is out there you know.
> 
> phox


Oh, IT is definitely out there. IT is all over the place. The guy who posted the Blue Moon video...he definitely knows IT. And I don't even think he's really on that short of a list. I think there are people reading this thread right now who know IT too. Me? I'm only really seeking one very small piece of IT. Like a man chasing after an abducted younger sibling, I want to know when I can get my hands on an S3. When will TiVo.com sell one to me? Will that be shipped to me sooner than I could buy one from Best Buy (and/or at a better price)? That's all of IT that I'm asking for. And THEY refuse to tell me.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

The year presented in the video is consistently 1973.

Release date of 9/17 for Series 3.

-OR-

For most of the video, the 1 in the year (1973) is hidden from view.

Release dateof 9/7 for Series 3

-Roll


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> ...but didn't want to read back through 5 pages...


Then you should change your settings


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Then you should change your settings


Figured it would be 5 pages by the time I was done writing that,
and watching the video over and over and over again.

I'm finding that the alien language does look very familiar.
Too bad the video isn't bigger, viewing size wise, so we could see it better.

phox


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

headroll said:


> For most of the video, the 1 in the year (1973) is hidden from view.
> 
> Release dateof 9/7 for Series 3


Hadn't thought of that one!

Maybe both 9/7 for Tivo.com and 9/17 for retail.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Hadn't thought of that one!
> 
> Maybe both 9/7 for Tivo.com and 9/17 for retail.


That would be hilarious. Especially since I got a fortune cookie a few weeks ago that said the next full moon will be enchanting.

(the next full moon is Sept. 7th)


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> The map next to Mr. A. Waterman changes from a map of Nevada to something else, then back to the Nevada map, then back to something else again.
> I can't quite tell what it is.


It's a diagram of "the remote".


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm finding that the alien language does look very familiar.


Reminds me a lot of the runes used in LOTR. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirth


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

you know that TiVo Ambassador guy used macs, I think. You had to submit a video for the contest so perhaps he had some ideas and then got some production money from TiVo for actors and props? hmmmm..........


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey why is it in mp4 format? Current Tivo's don't play them? S3? iPod?


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> I'm finding that the alien language does look very familiar.


It reminds me of an Indian language I've seen on signs in northern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> you know that TiVo Ambassador guy used macs, I think. You had to submit a video for the contest so perhaps he had some ideas and then got some production money from TiVo for actors and props? hmmmm..........


Speaking of actors does anyone think one of the lab scientists looks like TivoStephen?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mars said:


> It reminds me of an Indian language I've seen on signs in northern Ontario, Canada.


I though it looked sortof Inuit as well, so I did a search and it was close, but no cigar.
I was bored, so I searched for all terrestrial written languages from Vietnamese to Navajo to Gaelic, but nothing looked right.

Also searched all the languages of Star Trek, Stargate and Star Wars.

phox


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> I though it looked sortof Inuit as well, so I did a search and it was close, but no cigar.
> I was bored, so I searched for all terrestrial written languages from Vietnamese to Navajo to Gaelic, but nothing looked right.
> 
> Also searched all the languages of Star Trek, Stargate and Star Wars.
> ...


That must have been some boredom!

(No Firefly?)


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

Fragile eh? I was wondering what country they were manufacturing the Series 3 in.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

The language looks a bit like LOTR Dwarvish but I don't think it is. Thought it might be some flavor of D'ni but not even close.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Gregor said:


> Speaking of actors does anyone think one of the lab scientists looks like TivoStephen?


White shirt or yellow shirt? Dunno... I don't think either one.

Did you notice they spilled the beans about "what TiVo stands for"? At the 3:18 mark, on the TiVo Central-like screen, it's titled "Televised Instructional Video Operations".


----------



## logich (Nov 30, 2004)

Just another little tidbit:

Alan Waterman is one of the listed inventors for at least two of Tivo's patents. I couldn't find a photo of him though to confirm if he is in fact the guy behind the desk.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ernie Swift is an anagram for "INSERT WIFE", "FINEST WIRE", and ... "WINS IT FREE" 

Why would they put _www.tivo.com/bluemoon_ in the video if that's where you had to get the video in the first place?


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

Can someone please find some evidence in the film that reveals a sub-$500 price? :up:


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

msu2k said:


> Can someone please find some evidence in the film that reveals a sub-$500 price? :up:


Sorry, but Intelligence says that the year on the calendar on the left side of the lab, with the '1' missing, is the price of the box: $973.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> White shirt or yellow shirt? Dunno... I don't think either one.


The guy without the glasses on the right.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Gregor said:


> The guy without the glasses on the right.


<-- you mean that guy. I don't think so myself.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> Ernie Swift is an anagram for "INSERT WIFE", "FINEST WIRE", and ... "WINS IT FREE"
> 
> Why would they put _www.tivo.com/bluemoon_ in the video if that's where you had to get the video in the first place?


Where did the name Ernie Swift come from such that we're trying to decode it?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jeffrypennock said:


> Where did the name Ernie Swift come from such that we're trying to decode it?


Opening frame.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Opening frame.


(smack self on forehead) thanks.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, Mods (Dan203) what IP was the original post made from? ;-)


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Right. "This film is classified and requires a security clearance of TS254 in order to view its contents. If you have obtained a copy of this film and are not authorized to view its contents please contact Ernie Swift at exchange WA-01209. UNAUTHORIZED DISTRIBUTION IS PUNISHABLE BY LAW"

01209 is 90210 backwards, and WA is A Waterman's initials backwards. I get nothing from TS254.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

This speculation is kind of fun. And I bet somewhere out in CA, TiVo employees are having a good giggle over all this speculation...I know I would be!

Been wondering if indeed this is all some kind of code - what "TS254" refers to.

I'm reaching, but "T" and "S" are the 20th and 19th letters of the alphabet, respectively. So you've got: 20 19 254.

Anyone make anything out of that? Or maybe it's much more simple, like "TS" means "TiVo Sale" or something...or maybe it all means nothing.

I also found a good anagram solver at:

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/

Been running "Steve Davios" through that, even forcing it to use the word "TiVo"...but I come up with nothing...


----------



## cmaasfamily (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's what I think the clues add up to: Tivo will annouce S3 pricing on Sept. 8.

We were all on the right track with the 1973 = 9/7 Series3, but the key is the anagram of Steve Davios. I think the proper interpretation is ASS DIVOT EVE; e.g., they'll tell us how big of a chunk they plan to take out of our wallets on Sept. 8.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

I captured and enlarged clips of the alien text.

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m192/tcfspiff/TiVo/

Any budding cryptographers out there?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

cmaasfamily said:


> Here's what I think the clues add up to: Tivo will annouce S3 pricing on Sept. 8.
> 
> We were all on the right track with the 1973 = 9/7 Series3, but the key is the anagram of Steve Davios. I think the proper interpretation is ASS DIVOT EVE; e.g., they'll tell us how big of a chunk they plan to take out of our wallets on Sept. 8.


"ASS DIVOT EVE" - I'm still laughing my own ass off over that one! Good one.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> 01209 is 90210 backwards.


90210 is significant because...?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Maybe TS254 is the latest backdoor code?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> 90210 is significant because...?


The S3 will be released in Beverly Hills a day before the rest of the country.

Lots of disposable cash and folks that want to be the first in the world to have something,
and more than willing to pay top dollar for it.

phox


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

cmaasfamily said:


> I think the proper interpretation is ASS DIVOT EVE; e.g., they'll tell us how big of a chunk they plan to take out of our wallets on Sept. 8.


 I practically snorted my drink on this one. Had to explain the LOL to the wife!


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> The S3 will be released in Beverly Hills a day before the rest of the country.
> 
> Lots of disposable cash and folks that want to be the first in the world to have something,
> and more than willing to pay top dollar for it.
> ...


Yes, I'm sure that's it. 
That, combined with: 
_MSNBC Breaking News: National broadcaster NHK says Princess Kiko has given birth 
to a boy._
The prophecy has now been fulfilled. The S3 will come any time now.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

stevel said:


> Maybe TS254 is the latest backdoor code?


No, it's this: The TS254


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

9/11 is the 254th day of the year


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jeffrypennock said:


> 90210 is significant because...?


They're giving us a bunch of stuff and inviting us to speculate. Some of what they give us will be red herrings. We try to figure out 01209, and it turns out it is just 90210 backwards -- a zip code known to all TV watchers.



stevel said:


> Maybe TS254 is the latest backdoor code?


Someone suggested "TS" could mean something like "TiVo Sales."

The 254th Julian day this year is Monday, Sept. 11th.

Edit: Unintentional smeek, was writing when greg posted.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

If 9/11 is the 254th day of the year...maybe "TS" stands for "Three Series"...hence, Three Series on 9/11?


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

254 is in the Julian Day Calendar as Sept 11th. Maybe the TS stands for Top Secret? 
And it's a wonder how conspiracy theories start.....


So under this theory, Sept 11th is when we will learn when, where and how much.

Sorry Tivotion, saw your post after I hit mine, basically same idea


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

what a poor subject line.
it should have been Bizarre TiVo thread


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> 9/11 is the 254th day of the year


Hey, that's pretty good. For real.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

So there you have it. The Series 3 will definitely be released on 9/7, 9/11, 9/12, 9/17, or in October. Did I miss any?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> So there you have it. The Series 3 will definitely be released on 9/7, 9/11, 9/12, 9/17, or in October. Did I miss any?


december 31st as foretold by all the doomsayers


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

ZeoTivo is in the movie!!!

Why would he change his Avatar? 

Wouldn't it have been easier to just insert the photo in his post if all he wanted to do was point out the guy?

What do I win?.?........?


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else tried this... 

I called the number (WA-01209) in the 408 area code where TiVo is located - 408-920-1209 but it's not active. Maybe it will be active before the announcement (on 9/7, 9/11, ...?) or some other area code (Nevada?).


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

stevereis said:


> or some other area code (Nevada?).


He did point to Las Vegas.

What's a Las Vegas area code?

phox


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I miss the Superheroes of Reality TV.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> He did point to Las Vegas.
> 
> What's a Las Vegas area code?
> 
> phox


IIRC 702


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I miss the Superheroes of Reality TV.


Me too. When men were men and sheep were scared. When backdoor codes existed outside of hacking. When we didn't sort or have folders for our massive 80 gigs of storage, and we LIKED it. Sniff. Our Pony used to come out and play then.

Cest la vie


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

danieljanderson said:


> ZeoTivo is in the movie!!!
> 
> Why would he change his Avatar?
> 
> ...


We could tell you but then no one would hear from you ever again.


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

I see Mr. Davios was last active in the forum yesterday evening...and yet no replies. It appears Pony was around here about the same time. Perhaps it was time to log in as "Steve" and check his PMs?

I hate mysteries. I even tried the timestamp Gif as a phone number(1-331-199-7404). Got a no such number recording. Glad I didn't wake someone up in Chicago.  

bit


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> So there you have it. The Series 3 will definitely be released on 9/7, 9/11, 9/12, 9/17, or in October. Did I miss any?


9/19

Arrr.....


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Spiff said:


> I captured and enlarged clips of the alien text.
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m192/tcfspiff/TiVo/
> 
> Any budding cryptographers out there?


Wish you'd put it somewhere besides photobucket... it's blocked by WebSense.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> Wish you'd put it somewhere besides photobucket... it's blocked by WebSense.


Don't you just hate websense?! :down:


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> Someone suggested "TS" could mean something like "TiVo Sales."
> 
> The 254th Julian day this year is Monday, Sept. 11th.


Ah, "TS" could mean "TiVo Showcase." Maybe the showcase that was transmitted today is meant to appear on Sept. 11.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> Ah, "TS" could mean "TiVo Showcase." Maybe the showcase that was transmitted today is meant to appear on Sept. 11.


Ok Chuck so what is in your showcase? I didn't see anything on my TiVo.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Spiff said:


> I captured and enlarged clips of the alien text.
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m192/tcfspiff/TiVo/
> 
> Any budding cryptographers out there?


Well I've figured out its not the..

-Klingon alphabet
-Futurama alien alphabet

Those are the only ones I am aware of. (and yes, technically they're substitution cyphers and not alphabets)


----------



## nathanziarek (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm...I love these things, but I am never any good at them. I always focus on the wrong thing.

I've been working the phone number angle -- the WA exchange is 92, so the phone number would be 920-1209. I tried area codes 702 & 775 (in nevada) but both gave me the invalid number tone. The exchange names are:

WAbash, WAlker, WAlnut, WArwick or WAverly -- any of those mean anything to anyone?

The last thing that has been bugging me is the file size -- both that it is different than the actual size (by 12,470,779 bytes) and that it is text.

Either the film is a really hard viral or we're missing something totally obvious.

n

Oh yeah -- ya first post!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Mars said:


> Ok Chuck so what is in your showcase? I didn't see anything on my TiVo.


Er, you've seen the thread about the $199 transfer of lifetime service from an existing box to a Series 3 box, right? That came in a showcase broadcast, but it hasn't appeared on the TiVo Central screen just yet. So I'm suggesting that maybe it will on the 11th.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

But the movie has nothing to do with the $199 transfer, that we can tell. Gotta be for the S3 announcement.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> But the movie has nothing to do with the $199 transfer, that we can tell. Gotta be for the S3 announcement.


Well, yeah, but the $199 offer is part of the series 3 announcement showcase. And that thread talks about the showcase, though it mostly focuses on the lifetime transfer offer. But the showcase itself, as reported, talks about the box, the features, etc.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Gotcha. Sorry, I haven't seen the showcase yet or read the thread.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 24, 2001)

TiVotion said:


> Been wondering if indeed this is all some kind of code - what "TS254" refers to.
> 
> I'm reaching, but "T" and "S" are the 20th and 19th letters of the alphabet, respectively. So you've got: 20 19 254.
> 
> Anyone make anything out of that? Or maybe it's much more simple, like "TS" means "TiVo Sale" or something...or maybe it all means nothing.


Don't know if it was mentioned:

TS254 may = Tivo Series 3

TivoSeries 2+5-4=3


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

MikeO said:


> Don't know if it was mentioned:
> 
> TS254 may = Tivo Series 3
> 
> TivoSeries 2+5-4=3


Although it's not as sexy, we've done less plausible things to spell words on this thread so the math could easily be a legit explanation.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

It looks like it is definitely part of a viral marketing effort: http://blog.tivolovers.com/346582.html


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

megazone said:


> It looks like it is definitely part of a viral marketing effort: http://blog.tivolovers.com/346582.html


Thanks, at least we weren't totally wasting our time. Though, I still can't get anywhere with this.

*TiVo Crash Site* = US 95(Veterans Memorial Highway) S. of Searchlight, Nevada.

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q...07,-114.886093&spn=0.256833,0.494385&t=h&om=1

*Tivoisaliens.com registration info*

Domain Name.......... tivoisaliens.com
Creation Date........ *2006-09-05*
Registration Date.... 2006-09-05
Expiry Date.......... 2008-09-05
Organisation Name.... Thomas DeYoung Parker
Organisation Address. P O Box 99800
Organisation Address. 
Organisation Address. EmeryVille
Organisation Address. 94662
Organisation Address. CA
Organisation Address. US

Admin Name........... PrivateRegContact Admin
Admin Address........ P O Box 99800
Admin Address........ 
Admin Address........ EmeryVille
Admin Address........ 94662
Admin Address........ CA
Admin Address........ US
Admin Email.......... [email protected]
Admin Phone.......... +1.5105952002
Admin Fax............

Tech Name............ PrivateRegContact TECH
Tech Address......... P O Box 99800
Tech Address......... 
Tech Address......... EmeryVille
Tech Address......... 94662
Tech Address......... CA
Tech Address......... US
Tech Email........... [email protected]
Tech Phone........... +1.5105952002
Tech Fax............. 
Name Server.......... yns1.yahoo.com
Name Server.......... yns2.yahoo.com


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

www.tivoisaliens.com is probably just a "fan" created site...there aren't any new pictures, there isn't any new information...it was created on 09/05 (after the video was discovered)...ah I don't know.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I had that thought after I'd posted. But the domain is registered to someone in Emeryville, CA - which is damn clost to TiVo. (I used to live out there.) Which would be something of an interesting coincidence. Then there is the post by the MySpace user claiming to have worked on the video shoot for TiVo, who linked to the page.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I had a rough thought last night: you don't think they're considering dumping the mascot, do ya? Covered by a sheet, and two new very iconic/cartoonish items introduced.

I hope they don't change anything, and figure that the sheet covering is more homage to previous alien crash landing lore.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

bitTraveler said:


> *TiVo Crash Site* = US 95(Veterans Memorial Highway) S. of Searchlight, Nevada.
> 
> http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q...07,-114.886093&spn=0.256833,0.494385&t=h&om=1


Dunno, I think the Nevada thing is just hinting at where the big S3 "announcement" will be made: Las Vegas. I've been down that road shown on the map: there's nothing there but a few sparse geocaches.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Test said:


> www.tivoisaliens.com is probably just a "fan" created site...there aren't any new pictures, there isn't any new information...it was created on 09/05 (after the video was discovered)...ah I don't know.


Seems unlikely -- as megazone says, it is a very good parody of a conspiracy site (read the "About Me" for a few chuckles). If it was done by a fan, he's doing exactly what TiVo should have done, so they ought to give him an S3 just for the effort. But I'm pretty sure it's TiVo's doing.

Anybody go through the HTML?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Dunno about the TS part but 254 is the julian date for Sept 11 this year.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's something from the site we haven't seen before. It seems to prove that the site owner has access to the production:

http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/tivoisaliens_ship.jpg


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Seems unlikely -- as megazone says, it is a very good parody of a conspiracy site (read the "About Me" for a few chuckles).


I like the bad navigation on the site, it made me laugh


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Gregor said:


> Dunno about the TS part but 254 is the julian date for Sept 11 this year.


Maybe "TiVo Ships"? But if it ships Sept 11, they should have released all of this earlier to let us play with it more.

Ok, I'm still thinking about the /bluemoon page. The modified date is a GIF file, and the file size is a constant from the HTML source (ie, not the size of the actual file). The only reason I can think they would include a picture rather than just text is because there is data buried in it. I've played with steganography in the past, and such a GIF file is perfect. One app I have says there is 2.2K of usable space in that one picture. But I can't find a message in it. I've tried the following keys: 54687883, 6DNS (that number in ASCII), 32xxxxD (that number in hex), bluemoon, and of course, TiVo. Any other ideas?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Anybody go through the HTML?


Here's some registration info:

Domain Name.......... tivoisaliens.com
Creation Date........ 2006-09-05
Registration Date.... 2006-09-05
Expiry Date.......... 2008-09-05
Organisation Name.... Thomas DeYoung Parker
Organisation Address. P O Box 99800
Organisation Address.
Organisation Address. EmeryVille
Organisation Address. 94662
Organisation Address. CA
Organisation Address. US

The site was registered and created *after* the video got a lot of attention. (YouTube has my hits at over 37k.)

Looks like it is hosted on Yahoo:
Between the date it was registered and the Yahoo hosting reference, I choose to believe this is not run by TiVo or their ad agencies.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Between the date it was registered and the Yahoo hosting reference, I choose to believe this is not run by TiVo or their ad agencies.


Hmm. So how did he get the close-up picture of the "flighted anomaly" I posted above.

Also, if you look at the very first picture on the site -- the alien lying under a sheet on the loading platform of a truck -- it is not in the video. A cropped version of it flashes on for a moment at about 4:09 of the video, but to have the uncropped version the site's creator had to have access to the original production materials.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Hmm. So how did he get the close-up picture of the "flighted anomaly" I posted above.


I think you're on to something when you say he/they could have access to production and megazone pointing to the MySpace profile supports that theory. I did notice 'tivoisaliens' also subscribed to my YouTube feed - don't know the significance of that though.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That picture does not look like what I remember of the "alien ship" from the film. The film's ship was more angular (as if it was made of cardboard taped together.)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Also, if you look at the very first picture on the site -- the alien lying under a sheet on the loading platform of a truck -- it is not in the video. A cropped version of it flashes on for a moment at about 4:09 of the video, but to have the uncropped version the site's creator had to have access to the original production materials.


Good catch.


----------



## cmaasfamily (Jan 26, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> Ok, I'm still thinking about the /bluemoon page. The modified date is a GIF file, and the file size is a constant from the HTML source (ie, not the size of the actual file). The only reason I can think they would include a picture rather than just text is because there is data buried in it. I've played with steganography in the past, and such a GIF file is perfect. One app I have says there is 2.2K of usable space in that one picture. But I can't find a message in it. I've tried the following keys: 54687883, 6DNS (that number in ASCII), 32xxxxD (that number in hex), bluemoon, and of course, TiVo. Any other ideas?


So this is probably nothing, but your post got me thinking about that number. I agree it's gotta be a clue. The ASCII of HEX 54 68 78 is 'thx' which seems way more that a coincindence given the S3's certification. But what to do with the 83 on the end? 8 is backspace, 3 is <end of transmission> which almost works. But backspace?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

dont know if it matters, BUT go here http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/ and you get the listing of pics...

there are some that dont seem to appear on the page...YET?

http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/ArcticOverAll.swf

and

http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/tivoisaliens_ftp_01.gif


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Here's something from the site we haven't seen before. It seems to prove that the site owner has access to the production:
> 
> http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/tivoisaliens_ship.jpg


Nice work, that def. looks like the ship...


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Maybe all of the TiVos are going to rise up and attack us next week?  

Its an invasion I tell you, an invasion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I also think it's not TiVo-sponsored given the screenshot of the Google sat image: 
http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/tivoisaliens_map_01.gif 
Google probably doesn't want you doing that.

How many days before this site has advertising on it? 

PS: Instead of continuing to flail around, I pinged my TiVo press contact. If I hear back, I'll post what I learn.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I also think it's not TiVo-sponsored given the screenshot of the Google sat image:
> http://www.tivoisaliens.com/images/tivoisaliens_map_01.gif
> Google probably doesn't want you doing that. ....


hmmm unless those google buying tivo rumors are true...HA


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

cmaasfamily said:


> So this is probably nothing, but your post got me thinking about that number. I agree it's gotta be a clue. The ASCII of HEX 54 68 78 is 'thx' which seems way more that a coincindence given the S3's certification. But what to do with the 83 on the end? 8 is backspace, 3 is <end of transmission> which almost works. But backspace?


How the hell did I miss that?  Actually, it's 'Thx', and extended ASCII 83 maps to an 'a' with a '^'. But that's a good catch. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

megazone said:


> Emeryville, CA - which is damn clost to TiVo.


I live damn close to TiVo, I don't think Emeryville is damn close by. Its probably close enough to hire a media company from there though.


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

"Robbie"(tivoisaliens.com) replied to my email inquiry:

"MIKE" (IF THAT IS YOUR REAL NAME YOU SHOULD CHANGE FOR SAFETY PUPOSES-------I THINK THE TIVO COMPANY IS MONTERING ALL "-E-MAIL" COMUNICATIONS-----PROBLY MORE ALIEN TECNOLOGY WE ARE NOT YET AWARE OFF!!!!)

I AM IN HTE PURPOSES OF COLLLECTING MORE EVIDENCE AND WILL HAVE MUCH MORETOO SHOW SOON!!!

-------------"ROBBIE"


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> PS: Instead of continuing to flail around, I pinged my TiVo press contact. If I hear back, I'll post what I learn.


The response was inconclusive, I think they like teasing me. My gut still tells me tivoisaliens.com is fake and opportunistic, unless that TiVo Ambassador is finally earning his money.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

davezatz said:


> The response was inconclusive, I think they like teasing me. My gut still tells me it's fake and opportunistic, unless that TiVo Ambassador is finally earning his money.


Are you saying Tivo wasn't created by aliens?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Are you saying Tivo wasn't created by aliens?


I'm saying the web site wasn't created by aliens.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

0x54 0x68 0x78 0x83 = THX function (0x83 is  in Courier New)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

doormat said:


> 0x54 0x68 0x78 0x83 = THX function (0x83 is  in Courier New)


Here's something I want solved... who is stevedavios? Does that name mean anything? Does it translate into something (numerically or by rearranging the letters)? Hmmmm.

EDIT: I found a reference to Steve Davios here, but it's creepy...
From The Nation - America's Longest Running Weekly Magazine.
Volume: 190  Issue #: 0015  Date: April 09, 1960
Murder and Onomatology

EDIT2: stevedavios obviously contains the letters to form TiVo. What does that leave us?


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Thomas D. Parker (I dont know if thats the name of the firm or the name of the person) show up 11 matches in Zabasearch for Cali...
http://www.zabasearch.com/query1_za...e=CA&ref=$ref&se=$se&doby=&city=&name_style=1

Steve Davios apparently lives in the Bronx, NY... 
http://www.zabasearch.com/query1_za...=ALL&ref=$ref&se=$se&doby=&city=&name_style=1

Searchlight, NV is the hometown of: 
-Edith Head (costume designer who won more Oscars than any other woman)
-Sen. Minority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)

"onomatology is the study of proper names of all kinds and the origins of names."

HAH!

From The Nation archive...

"The article focuses on onomatology problem and the murder trial in which the author is expected to get involved. A man's voice was speaking, introducing himself, as Lynn Compton of the California Attorney General's office. He was acting in the Motherwell trial. Well, this Motherwell says he didn't commit the murder, but he knows who did, and it was a man named Dee-A-vious. The pronunciation of the name *Dee-A-vious* was an impossible one for either Spanish or Portuguese. It was patently suspect, a primary indication that Motherwell might have coined the name himself." (emphasis added)

Devious?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I think this thread was created by aliens


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

DEVIOS STAVE is an anagram of Steve Davios.

So is DEVIOS AS VET.

I know. Spelling...

TIVO SAD EVES
TIVO ADS EVES
TIVO SAVES ED
TIVO VASES ED
TIVO SAVE EDS
TIVO VASE EDS

Maybe "TiVo Saves Ed". But who's Ed?

God I hope this ends soon.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I like the idea of 'devious'

Does anyone know Latin?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> You can play the anagram game with the OP (stevedavios). So far my favorite is
> 
> *TiVo Eases VD*
> 
> ...


not to mention these from early on

and someone had *see TiVo V Ads*


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Does anyone know Latin?


Not I.

Although I'm now tempted to drive out to Searchlight tomorrow (its about an hour from my house).

Edit: The land specified by the lat/long is owned by the USA (Bureau of Land Management), located in the township of Searchlight Nevada. Parcel number 250-07-000-001.

Edit2: The intersection of NV164 and US95 is in Searchlight. NV164 is also known as Nipton Road as well as Joshua Tree Highway.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

doormat said:


> Not I.
> 
> Although I'm now tempted to drive out to Searchlight tomorrow (its about an hour from my house).
> 
> Edit: The land specified by the lat/long is owned by the USA (Bureau of Land Management), located in the township of Searchlight Nevada. Parcel number 250-07-000-001.


I call dibs, if it ever goes up for sale


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

C'mon mods - tell us the IP 'stevedavios' posted from!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Domain Name.......... tivoisaliens.com
> Creation Date........ 2006-09-05
> Registration Date.... 2006-09-05
> Expiry Date.......... 2008-09-05
> Organisation Name.... Thomas DeYoung Parker


There is a Tom Parker both here and on AVS though his location is listed as OR.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> stevedavios obviously contains the letters to form TiVo. What does that leave us?


Hm, Dave is in there too. I'm an alien TiVo! Or not.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

Interesting, I finally spent some time looking at the tivoisaliens site. I think it's part of the game. I'm especially intrigued by the About Me section. Wonder if there is anything to the words in quotes? Also, why is it ironic (according to that site) that the film was shot in 1973?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TK421 said:


> I'm especially intrigued by the About Me section.


I wonder if Bob Pony was ever called Robbie?


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I wonder if Bob Pony was ever called Robbie?


Me too, I sent robbie an email- I'll let you guys know if I get a reply.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Spiff said:


> I captured and enlarged clips of the alien text.
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m192/tcfspiff/TiVo/
> 
> Any budding cryptographers out there?


I found some of the symbols in the Runic Alphabet used in the Ultima games. Some of them were used in Tolkein. But many symbols weren't in either alphabet. But both alphabets were based on real runes, so its possible there is a real runic alphabet this is taken from. Or they could just be randomly grabbing symbols from everywhere.

For what its worth one of the titles started with the rune for "st" and it fell on the list in the right spot alphabetically.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Rosincrans said:


> I found some of the symbols in the Runic Alphabet


Wonder if there is a runic font floating around we could grab to reverse engineer the titles.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been looking for runic fonts but none of the ones I could find would match up with the symbols I see in the screenshots.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

doormat said:


> I've been looking for runic fonts but none of the ones I could find would match up with the symbols I see in the screenshots.


I just found some Lord of the Rings/Hobbit fonts and they're a little more formal looking than these. Hmmm... Anyone know Klingon? We obviously need to search 'alien fonts.'


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

I already checked Klingon and Futurama Alien (the first two allien languages I thought of). Neither are it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

doormat said:


> I already checked Klingon and Futurama Alien (the first two allien languages I thought of). Neither are it.


This site has a ton of alien fonts:
http://www.geocities.com/timessquare/4965/index.html

This site has several runic fonts:
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/4948/index.html


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

http://www.uo.com/archive/runic/runic.gif

thats the ultima runic font. The ST one is right, but I'm having a harder time making out the symbols, the "N" looking one after ST-I-?? isnt on that image.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I believe everyone is missing the point of the Tivo.com/bluemoon Web site. Everyone knows that if an item is posted on the Internet, then it must be true. Therefore the Bluemoon movie is a true story. Aliens delivered a TiVo like device to the U.S. in 1973 and then two former government secret agency technical computer scientists (Mike Ramsay and Jim Barton) started selling the TiVo service in 1999.

It had to be a government job since it not only took them 16 years to start shipping the TiVo's, but as with all other Government ventures, TiVo Inc. has never made any money.

A. Waterman disappeared in 1998. It is believed that he was leaking information from the Hewlett Packard board of directors' meetings.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

davezatz said:


> This site has a ton of alien fonts:
> http://www.geocities.com/timessquare/4965/index.html


Thanks that helped me find it. The font is *StarWars Yavin 4 temple font* I was able to install the font and find all the symbols. Looks like its just a bunch of gibberish though. Under refreshments I translated the alien code to: H Dgafc. Since the lowercase font is incomplete if you type Hot Dog you will get H Dg. No idea what the afc could be.

I'm thinking a Star Wars nerd at Tivo already had the font and decided to have some fun with it.

Do I win a Tivo?


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Cool. Here's a key to the font, for those who can't/won't install it. (See attachment.)


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

The text below the Sonny & Cher Description (and in the Music menu) reads:

dcae KJSDhg Sfe

In the cryptogram solver at http://www.oneacross.com/cryptograms/search.html, this translates to:

BODY NUMBER MAY
LIKE OUTLAW THE
SIDE WATSON THE
USED AMOUNT OLD
NICE PLANTS ARE
MADE LITMUS THE
WHAT FLOWER OUT
MAKE LITMUS THE

It looks like someone just typed jibberish using that font, no true meaning here.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

The text in the "Search By Title" screen reads:

fch bda aea aecaA

and

Che c hab L dcae fVA


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Wishlist text: Which id a wihLi d ie ceae

Sanford & Son text: Che c hab l dcae fvA

I can't make out the text in the Photos screen. It's too fuzzy.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Spiff said:


> The text below the Sonny & Cher Description (and in the Music menu) reads:
> 
> dcae KJSDhg Sfe
> 
> It looks like someone just typed jibberish using that font, no true meaning here.


Oh well, you can't say we didn't explore this fully.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

ROT13 doesnt make any of those above phrases meaningful. It looks like gibberish.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Spiff said:


> It looks like someone just typed jibberish using that font, no true meaning here.


We've barely scratched the surface... now that we have letters we recognize, let's try moving them over by one and reversing it or something.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

or run them all through the crytogram solver and get a bunch of words and then see what all the words together will say....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> or run them all through the crytogram solver and get a bunch of words and then see what all the words together will say....


hmmmm... that didn't get much...

has to be something though...

what about the first five posts the guy did in the thread- anything there like the superfriends of reality garage band?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Or, get this.... 

Maybe, just maybe...

They were clicking random keys in a non-recognized font to fill up the screen because they didn't want to burn the brain power to fill out every single line of text?

I think some folks are taking this waaaaay too far.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

could be, but it's alot more fun to imagine the other way...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It's funny, but if you read the alien letters in column order and then run through the cryptogram solver, you get

Free Series three
With lifetime
to the first responder









 








(just kidding)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> It's funny, but if you read the alien letters in column order and then run through the cryptogram solver, you get
> 
> Free Series three


Weird... when I ran it through, I got "Buy two for the price of one."


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

Be sure to drink your Ovaltine




First post...hi everybody (waves)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

huh I got
Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three

hey DM_MM welcome to the forum but no Christmas Story jokes until November, even if it did make me


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

dm-mm said:


> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine
> 
> First post...hi everybody (waves)


suspicious...


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Test said:


> suspicious...


I thought so too when I saw it and was curious see if anyone else thought so, given the way this thread got started.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Weird... when I ran it through, I got "Buy two for the price of one."


Strange I thought it was "Buy one for the price of two"  ZING


----------



## ggooden1 (Mar 21, 2006)

So how did you find that video?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Test said:


> suspicious...


Nah...Just "A Christmas Story" movie reference.....
Where the kid spends all that time decoding the mystery message from the radio show....and it turns out to just be a crummy advertisement message
"Be sure to drink your Ovaltine"

:up: :up: :up: to dm-mm for the reference


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

Test said:


> suspicious...


Sorry for setting off your conspiracy detector.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

ggooden1 said:


> So how did you find that video?


A "new user" here gave us the link. We think it's a TiVo employee in disguise.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2002)

Just got a reply to my email. I asked why it was ironic that the crash happened in 1973:



> IT IS IRONIC BECAUSE DESPITE MY YOUTH-FULL LOOKS I ALSO WAS BORN IN THAT YEAR (YES I AM GETTING OLD!!!!!)
> 
> (P.S I HOPE CHAD IS NOT YOUR REAL NAME BECAASE I HAVE EVIDENCE THAT TIVO IS POTENTALLY TAPPING OUR EMAIL CONVERESATIONS!!!!!)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dm-mm said:


> Sorry for setting off your conspiracy detector.


Oh Fuuuuuuuuuddddddggggggeeee


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Why did they disable the beer-on-demand technology???


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dtreese said:


> Why did they disable the beer-on-demand technology???


that is a premium service tha tcoems with Lifetime transfer


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

I'm sooooo getting a S3 then! I just have to mug a few people...


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

Guys its a ploy from tivo to get us to take our foil hats off


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Since the S3 was announced today, I was hoping we'd get a new movie, but nothing yet.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

while if it's supposed to be some hidden viral marketing message about the S3 release, it sure didn't work. The box is out and we still cant figure out the message....


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Exactly


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I think it was meant to distract and entertain us until the S3 launch. Worked for me.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Damn Ovaltine.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> Damn Ovaltine.


Just drink the Ovaltine and all will be made known. Guess we upgraded from drinking kool-aid.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess now that the Series 3 is out, people are no longer concerned that it is alien technology.

Wud happened to the analysis of the film?

www.tivoisaliens.com


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

You will understand once you drink the Ovaltine

Shut up and drink the Ovaltine


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

How many of the predictions made about the S3 launch from this film came true?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I guess no more fun out of this.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

we're all too busy with the new fall season on the S3


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I didn't mean us... I meant the TiVo folks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't know... isn't there a part two waiting to be released? Maybe with the Blu-ray S3.5?


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Dave! Don't forget your NDA! If people got wind of the Blu-ray recording Series3.5 before the holiday season sales of the S3 will plummet.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

My guess as to the videos existance was that it was part of a bigger promotional campaign that was going to kick off. At somepoint it was nixed by Tivo management. Finally they decided (or got approval) to get some type of benefit from money already spent, and just released it in a post on the community board.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sadly, I think Stu is right.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

What the heck. Am I the only person who can't download this? It just sits there saying "starting"


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Get it from the YouTube link.


----------

